# HELP. resignation Under Unlimited Contract



## freelanzzer

Hello everyone,

Please can you help me. I want to resign or I need to resign. Im on the unlimited contract for almost 1 year (for this comming january 2014). I have read the UAE Labor Law. But I dont clearly understand it all. Here are my questions:

1. Can I resign under the Unlimited contract if I have already work for a year? what are the Penalties? can my Employer object?
2. I read about transfering to different job ie. Government or Semi-government then I wont get ban. And getting a salary of 5000 or more wont get me ban. Is this correct?
3. Lastly. My company is required to give us free air ticket for Vacation per a year. Can I take my vacation first and then once I come back I will resign? (and of course without telling them).

Here are my reasons for leaving the compay. You dont need read these if you want.
-Im a graphic designer for Private printing company here in Abu Dhabi. I was tricked to take the job by the manager. I was offered a 3,000 dirham salary (their job post is still on the internet). But when I started they only gave me 2,000 (note: I already took 2 months training in this company with the salary of 2,000 before the contract begins). On the 3rd month they increased it to 2,500 and still refuses the 3k. And also they refuses to refund all my expenses for coming here from my country. It stated on the contract that they will shoulder all the expenses. I told them that I will file an official complain against them. But offered me a deal. Two options only, 1st was, they will honor the 3k salary but will have to disregard my refunds. 2nd is, they will give the refunds but will deduct the increased 500 starting from day 1 and revert my salary back to 2000 only (my refunds is about 5000+ dirhams). obviously i wont take the 2nd option and he told me, the court wont side at me, and even though if won the case I will still be working at the same company.
I need to get out of this company.
I am the ony designer for the 4 braches accross UAE. They dont have a plan to hire another designer. Just recently they hired 2 salesman, which means more job for me. I also have to work as a machine operator the same time. Due to overload work, i often make a mistake on my designs, which means all will be deducted on me. Our company doesnt realy have a printing press, all are outsourced, they only tricked the clients that we all print everything. I do the designs and then they passed it to outside company to be printed.
I fear for my job status, more and more jobs are coming in, larger amount projects which, if i made a mistake (which is not too far because of the overload work) will have to pay them. Currently I am still in debt to the company because of the deductions. I need to resign asap. I am not a slave.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## earthworm88

Hi, 
I am so sorry you are going through this. Reading this, my first instinct is to tell you to file a complaint with MOL, as long as you have the black and whites to support your case (ie employment contracts, job description, paystubs, correspondences with your employer regarding deductions or compensate for damages due to your mistakes) you will have a good chance to win. I remember a case previously similar to your circumstance, so don't give up, stand up for your own rights! 

I am not up to speed with the current employment laws, so I would suggest if you could repost in the Dubai section which has higher traffic with really helpful people. Since UAE Ministry of Labor should apply the same laws all across the emirates, you may be able to get suggestions and advice quicker. 

Good luck!


----------



## freelanzzer

Thanks for your kind reply sir. I got all the proof I need to prove my complains, but for now I need more info on how to resign legally and without getting banned. And thanks for suggesting to repost on Dubai sections.


----------



## busybee2

go to the ministry and ask their advice they will tell you what you need to do.... dont let the company get away with it...but the official contract is the arabic one which is given and stamped by the mol, not any contract written by the company anyways.


----------



## farahsaeed

Dear 
i just read your problem 
one of my close freind had the same problem...
for the salary you can go to ministry of labour..if they paid you 2k for many months and you have a contract letter saying your salary ..go to the ministry of labour. they will ask your sponsor to give your rest of the money....dont leave money and take it..


----------



## farahsaeed

and yes i forgot to tell you that officially you have to give resign first...then after the resignation of 1 month you cna leave the job , if you want leave early then you have to give them your one month salary...but if your company has already your money(like they did not pay you) so you can leave...and you can ask minsitry that i need my salary////


----------



## ilovemyself

*Resignation*

i'm already 3 months in my company, and i want to leave because the salary is always delay like for a month, can i leave the company without 6 months? thank you.


----------

